# 11/28/20 Bream fishing round two !



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I had so much fun the other day , bream fishing that I had to go and try it again. I had another good trip today....looks like bream are on the menu tomorrow ! Once again no weight and no cork. Maybe a better picture tomorrow.









Well it seems that I kept more than I intended to. The final tally ended up being 22. Took a little better picture before I put the blade on them. 








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Russ I have to hand it to ya, you can catch anything.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice job Russ.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks brother ! .....but I kinda a cheat a little. I generally only fish for what is running and is easiest to catch at the time. Most of my fishing is based on water temperatures. Pompano ,whiting, and flatheads in the spring /snapper and flounder in the summer/ redfish in the fall /sheepshead ,bream, crappie, and speckled trout in the winter. Occasionally I'll fish for something out of my established patterns but I tend to stick to easy street. Lol !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I wish I knew half as much about fishing as you do.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Thanks brother ! .....but I kinda a cheat a little. I generally only fish for what is running and is easiest to catch at the time. Most of my fishing is based on water temperatures. Pompano ,whiting, and flatheads in the spring /snapper and flounder in the summer/ redfish in the fall /sheepshead ,bream, crappie, and speckled trout in the winter. Occasionally I'll fish for something out of my established patterns but I tend to stick to easy street. Lol !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's called speriance!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

You the man! Being flexible and knowledgeable is key. You are also geographically positioned for success!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Thanks brother ! .....but I kinda a cheat a little. I generally only fish for what is running and is easiest to catch at the time. Most of my fishing is based on water temperatures. Pompano ,whiting, and flatheads in the spring /snapper and flounder in the summer/ redfish in the fall /sheepshead ,bream, crappie, and speckled trout in the winter. Occasionally I'll fish for something out of my established patterns but I tend to stick to easy street. Lol !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


i'm going to write that down. that's some good info., russ.
jack


----------

